# Wake on Lan ne fonctionne pas



## vermichou (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite question... Je pars à l'étranger incessemment sous peu et je souhaite pouvoir contrôler mon ordinateur à distance, plus particulièrement l'allumer...

J'ai donc lu pas mal de posts sur le WOL, j'ai un G5 Intel et une freebox... et je veux le réveiller depuis un MB Intel.

J'ai coché la case WOL sur la page de mon routeur, j'ai entré dans "Baux DHCP permanents" l'adresse ip de mon G5 (192.168.0.xx), ainsi que son adresse mac.

J'ai activé l'option "Wake on Ethernet Systel administrator" (ou dans le genre) dans les options d'alimentation du G5...

Et ça ne fonctionne pas... quand je passe par le site de Depicus, j'entre l'adresse mac de mon G5, l'adresse IP (l'adresse publique si j'ai bien compris, de type 88.xxx.xxx.xx, j'ai également essayé avec l'adresse de mon réseau local, 192...), le masque sous réseau (255.255.255.0, j'ai également essayé avec 255 à la fin), et le port, 9.

Je pars très bientôt et j'aimerai réellement que vous puissiez m'aider... j'ai déjà fait le tour de pas mal de posts et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution.

Merci de votre aide,

Vermichou


----------



## vermichou (4 Septembre 2008)

up...


----------



## vermichou (4 Septembre 2008)

Vraiment personne?


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Il faudrait pouvoir déterminer si c'est le Wake-On-Lan qui pose problème, ou si c'est d'une manière plus générale ton Mac qui n'est pas accessible depuis l'extérieur.

Ensuite, il faudra savoir si le problème est dû à ton modem-routeur ou à ton Mac.



Pour commencer, ton fournisseur d'accès à Internet t'a-t-il bien attribué une adresse IP fixe ?

Ton Mac est-il la cible DMZ de ton modem-routeur ?

Le pare-feu du routeur est-il configuré pour laisser passer le Wake-on-Lan (généralement le port UDP 0, 7 ou 9 entrant) ?

Avec quel autre ordinateur et système comptes-tu interroger ton Mac à distance ?

As-tu déjà essayé le Wake-on-Lan en local ?


----------



## vermichou (5 Septembre 2008)

Salut Pascal,

Merci pour ta réponse,

Je suis chez Free, il y a une option WOL qui automatiquement autorise le passage via le port 9. Dans le doute j'ai quand même ouvert ce port manuellement.

Ensuite, oui j'ai une IP fixe en local configurée sur mon mac, et je suis dégroupé j'ai donc une IP publique fixe.

DMZ? C'est quoi ça?

Et je compte réveiller le G5 depuis mon MacBook.

Merci d'avance, pour vos réponses, et encore merci Pascal !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2008)

vermichou a dit:


> DMZ? C'est quoi ça?


DMZ, c'est la zone démilitarisée ("DeMilitarized Zone") de ton réseau local. En d'autres termes, c'est l'ordinateur auquel ton routeur doit adresser toutes les requêtes provenant de l'extérieur.

Si ce paramètre n'est pas fixé, ton routeur ne peut pas deviner à quel ordinateur de ton réseau local il doit adresser les paquets IP qu'il reçoit d'Internet.

En fait, je ne suis pas certain que cela soit nécessaire pour la réception du WoL, puisqu'il s'agit d'un envoi en broadcast normalement, et que le routeur pourrait très bien se passer d'en connaître la destination. Toutefois la présence d'une DMZ permet d'assurer la protection des autres ordinateurs du réseau local en empêchant qu'ils reçoivent des paquets IP étrangers, et il est donc possible que le message WoL n'arrive pas à destination si la DMZ n'est pas correctement paramétrée.

En tout cas, si par la suite tu dois adresser des requêtes à ton Mac depuis l'extérieur, ce paramètre est indispensable.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2008)

As-tu déjà réussi à réveiller ton G5 depuis ton MB sur le réseau local ? (ça me paraît être une première étape nécessaire, on réglera les problèmes de routeur et d'Internet ensuite)

NB: la liaison doit se faire en filaire au niveau du G5, car le Wifi ne doit pas fonctionner quand le Mac est en veille ou éteint.


----------



## vermichou (5 Septembre 2008)

Non, même en local ça ce fonctionne pas...

J'ai même essayé de changer les paramètres de la carte réseau sous BootCamp (autoriser les paquets magiques et démarrage après extinction dans les paramètres de la carte réseau).

Ce qui me paraît étrange, c'est que quand je mets en suspension, ou que j'éteinds, la diode d'activité de la Freebox s'arrête... Il n'y a donc visiblement plus de données qui transitent.

Et je suis bien branché en Ethernet sur mon G5.

J'ai dans le doute essayé d'ouvrir le port 9 dans la configuration de mon pare-feu intégré à Mac OS X (bien qu'il était désactivé)...

J'en suis toujours au même point après plusieurs heures de recherche...

Merci Pascal, 

Michel


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2008)

vermichou a dit:


> Non, même en local ça ce fonctionne pas...


On peut donc dans un premier temps laisser de côté la Freebox, la DMZ, les pare-feux, etc. et se concentrer sur la possibilité de réveiller ton Mac à partir de ton MacBook.

Avec quel logiciel provoques-tu le WoL sur ton MacBook ? Le port utilisé est-il correct ?



Au fait, un truc m'a fait tiquer:





vermichou a dit:


> sous BootCamp


J'ai mieux relu ton premier post, et j'y ai trouvé ça:





vermichou a dit:


> j'ai un G5 Intel


Ton Mac peut être un Mac G5, ou bien un Mac Intel, mais pas les deux en même temps.

Si tu arrives à faire tourner BootCamp, ce doit être un Mac Intel.

La question qui me viens ensuite, puisque tu utilises BootCamp, c'est de savoir si c'est Windows que tu fais tourner sur ton Mac, ou bien Mac OS X (Leopard, ou Tiger).


----------



## vermichou (5 Septembre 2008)

Re,

Pour le WOL, je le fais via des sites (Depicus, wakeonwan.free.fr), et je passe par le port 9 (celui visiblement préconisé par Free). J'ai également testé WakeUp et WakeOnLan sur Mac.

Effectivement, c'est un Imac Intel (je pensai que c'était G5, mais moi et les appellations...)

Et je tourne en permanence sous Tiger (j'ai pas acheté un Mac pour rester sur Windaube ).

J'ai simplement accédé à windows pour pouvoir accéder aux paramètres plus avancé de la carte réseau (comme cité précédemment), ce que je ne pouvais faire "simplement" sur mac.

J'espère que ces renseignements sont suffisants.

Encore merci!!!

Michel


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait l'essai chez moi, avec mon Mac Mini sous Tiger.

J'ai pu le réveiller sans problème à partir d'un PC branché via un câble Ethernet, les adresses IP des deux machines étant fixes. Le WoL a fonctionné tant sur le port UDP 7 que sur le port UDP 9.

Je précise qu'il s'agit bien de réveiller un Mac qui a été *mis en veille*, et non pas qui a été éteint.


J'ai toutefois remarqué que, pendant la mise en veille du Mac, la liaison n'était pas tout le temps établie. À certains moments, le PC ne considérait plus son propre adaptateur Ethernet comme actif, et ne lui attribuait même plus d'adresse IP. Le WoL échouait faute de trouver une destination. Il m'a fallu attendre un peu (moins d'une dizaine de secondes) que l'adaptateur Ethernet du PC se réactive et retrouve sa configuration, pour enfin pouvoir réveiller le Mac.

Il n'est pas impossible que ce genre de problème puisse se poser lorsque le MacBook est relié à l'iMac, soit directement, soit via la Freebox. Dans ces conditions, il suffit peut-être d'insister. Lorsque le MacBook est relié directement à l'iMac, il est aussi possible de vérifier l'état de la liaison dans "Préférences système">"Réseau">Afficher="État du réseau".


----------



## vermichou (5 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être un début de réponse...

Quand je branche le MB en direct, il me dit que le câble réseau est déconnecté...

Ce qui voudrait dire que la carte réseau est belle et bien désactivée lors d'une suspension...

Une petite idée?

C'est une Marvell Yunko... quelque chose dans le genre...


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2008)

vermichou a dit:


> Quand je branche le MB en direct, il me dit que le câble réseau est déconnecté...



Là je sèche...


----------



## vermichou (5 Septembre 2008)

Tu as bien de la chance, avec la pluie qui tombe ici, je ne risque pas de sécher... 

Je pense que j'ai un Imac très récalcitrant... je suis sur que c'est juste une option à la ***... ou peut-être que mon Imac n'est pas compatible WOL (acheté sur le Refurb, mais je ne pense pas)...

Y'a plus qu'à programmer le démarrage et l'ârret tous les jours...

Merci Pascal, j'espère qu'il te reste tout de même quelques cheveux, et pas blancs...


----------



## alden (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
je rebondis sur le topic après plusieurs mois pour demander si la connexion entre la box et l'ordi à réveiller doit être filaire obligatoirement? (la réponse est peut-être évidente..)
je précise que j'essaie un wake on lan depuis un iphone sur un macbook via Free
merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## kouros-ft-yaz (6 Octobre 2009)

alden a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je rebondis sur le topic après plusieurs mois pour demander si la connexion entre la box et l'ordi à réveiller doit être filaire obligatoirement? (la réponse est peut-être évidente..)
> je précise que j'essaie un wake on lan depuis un iphone sur un macbook via Free
> merci d'avance pour vos lumières




Up

personne n'a trouvé la solution ??

svp help


----------



## atari.fr (5 Janvier 2010)

j'avais un PC compatible wake on lan mais mon imac intel.... je ne sais pas trop

 ce qui m'interesse: allumer le imac depuis un ARRET et non depuis un Standby...


----------

